# Giant balls for horses yes/no/why?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been looking at those huge 25-40 inch balls for horses. I tried a regular jolly ball without success, I'm hoping that perhaps a peppermint scented one will better catch my horses interest. Loki in particular is a peppermint _nerd_.

Has anyone ever used or bought one of these giant balls? Good or bad? They look great for exercise and desensitizing. I worry that Divo may be bored all alone in his pasture. I'll also be bringing out my new colt in a few weeks and don't want him to be bored either when I'm not around. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****! I am SOOO sorry but your post title made me bust out laughing!

In regards to your actual post, I've wondered the same thing!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought it would be nice for our pony, as he is in a paddock alone, but he just snuffed at it a bit, and then ignored it. It was just a plain rubber pilates-type ball, though. I really wanted him to love it!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would love to get one of those really big ones, so I can teach my girl horsey soccer...I think it would be the 40 in? I can't really see how these would be dangerous...and some horses would probably have an absolute blast with 'em.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Those are the 'soccer' balls and yes they are wonderful. We have two at our barn. Solon absolutely loves him. They are spendy but worth it.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Would a large exercise ball work? I have several extras around here.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I wouldn't use those, they pop fairly easily with a big foot stomping on them. And the horse like to stomp on them!

The ones we have a the big green ones from the original horse soccer group but they come in a variety of colors/styles now. 

These were the anti burst balls and no longer in stock for some reason. Not sure how the others do as far as popping.

Horse Soccer

Cool colors and designs:

Horse Toys, Horse Balls, Horse Pylons

Natural Horse Talk - Home of If Your Horse Could Talk" Web


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

The title made me gigle hehe! I dont know about the balls, but I saw a video of a young friesian having a blast with one. It was really cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine had one (just a big pilates/yoga ball or whatever) and he loved it but he popped it. He got terrified of it and I think it really ended up doing more harm then good.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

haven't tried the giant ones yet, but know a few places around here where horses have them and seem to enjoy them. My guy has a peppermint jolly ball that he loves to tease the horse in the next stall with. He loses interest though, so I rotate toys between the jolly ball, an amazing graze (thing he rolls around and "treats"/alfalfa cubes fall out, and a good ol lick-it. Between those three and lots of turn out he never gets bored and has stopped his chewing and cribbing ways!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I threw a large exercise ball in the arena we were using for turnout with mixed results. My horse deemed it unworthy of her attention but had no issues booting it out of her way when it was sitting on what she deemed to be some fine grass. A gelding pushed it around for a while then deemed it boring and a 4yr mare old thought it was the scariest thing ever. 

Then the various dogs kinda, sorta chased it (when encouraged) and it's absolute best use? My 6yr old kiddo played with it for two HOURS straight! 

It's currently quite deflated, guessing there may be a hole in it. I never remember to bring the pump and find out though.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

We had one in our pasture for awhile. The horses never played with it. We had to take it out because the family that lives next to us rented out their basement and the kids of the family that was staying there liked to play with the ball. But then they would kick it in our mare Holly's direction and she would be so freaked that she would tear around the pasture away from it. We didn't want an injury. :/


----------

